
Want to Raise Your IQ? Neuroscience Says to Take Up This Easy Habit - neverminder
http://www.inc.com/melanie-curtin/want-to-raise-your-iq-neuroscience-says-to-take-up-this-easy-habit.html?cid=cp01002quartz
======
cphuntington97
And here I'm the weirdo thinking that music has intrinsic value.

"Practice kissing! It exercises your mouth muscles so that you can eat soup
better!"

~~~
jchrisa
You win the internet today! Too bad you'll be down voted by the type of people
who think the value of a college degree is primarily based on its impact on
future earnings.

------
Gys
tl;dr Learn to play a musical instrument

~~~
theoneone
I think a TL;dr tooltip should be included in every HN title. Saves us a
click!

------
k__
I met a few people who studied music (different instruments or theory) and
later switched to a career in programming. They said the whole theory stuff
felt a bit like a different approach (notation etc) to math.

------
edmanet
Click bait.

~~~
jerf
Hey, as long as we're sharing click bait, I have to share one of the funniest
spam email titles I've seen in a long time, which happens to be on the topic
of IQ: "Harvard Study shows 'Smart Drug' proven to double IQ".

Yes. _Double_. Let us not accuse this spammer of dreaming small!

~~~
vixen99
The only mention of IQ in the original article by Lutz Jäncke ("Music drives
brain plasticity") is a reference to another study " Glenn Schellenberg [37]
uncovered a greater IQ increase in children enrolled in music classes compared
with well-matched children who received no musical lessons". However it's
hardly news that popular articles exaggerate findings in journals.

------
WalterSear
'Easy'

